# Need Comments on my cover proof



## BWFoster78 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi all,

Long time, no see.  Though I haven't been around here for a while, I have been working hard on my writing, and I think I'm almost ready to finally publish my novel.  The plan is to complete the rewrite sometime in June and send in for a second round of editing.  If all goes well, I could be on Amazon before the end of the year.

As a reward for all the hard work I've done lately editing, I allowed myself to do something "fun" and hire an artist for the cover.  Comments/critique would be greatly appreciated!

This (assuming I don't screw up the linking) is the first version of the proof she sent me:








I didn't like some stuff about the hand, so I had her make some changes.  She also tried a different font.







I think I like the first font (modified to make it a bit bigger and so that "Mages" is a bit more readable) with the new hand.

Any comments/thoughts?

Thanks.

Brian

PS Longtime forum members may remember my novel being titled "Power of the Mages."  Same book, new name.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Apr 24, 2015)

Spontaneously I liked the top version best. 
However, I didn't realize there were two other versions until after I scrolled down a bit, so I spent some time looking at it.

Would you have the second set of images in the same size/scale as the top one. I think the scale might make a difference as it was (for me) easier to make out the details of the hand in the first, bigger, one.
Of the updated version I like the font better in the second one, but the wrist of the hand feels a bit thin in that version compared to the first (though that might be the light).



BWFoster78 said:


> PS Longtime forum members may remember my novel being titled "Power of the Mages."  Same book, new name.



That's the one that begins with the sleepy apothecary, right? Good to hear from you again (no, I still haven't figured out this whole tension mumbo jumbo you used to go on about ).


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 24, 2015)

For what it's worth, I liked the font in the first (because the fonts of your name in the other two examples is rather plain), and I liked the hand best in the edited version.  In the first two images, the hand/ fire combo was too overlapping and confusing, I'd think for a thumbnail especially.  I like the simple, yet intriguing cover.  Good job.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Apr 24, 2015)

Svrtnsse said:


> That's the one that begins with the sleepy apothecary, right? Good to hear from you again (no, I still haven't figured out this whole tension mumbo jumbo you used to go on about ).



I'm not quite sure I've completely figured it out yet, either, though I think I'm getting closer!

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Tom (Apr 24, 2015)

I like the new font and the layout! Covers like this always stand out to me. A bright image on a dark background has a lot of impact. People are more likely to notice it. 

I have to be honest, though--the hand kind of freaks me out. The extreme angle the wrist is bent at, while not impossible to achieve, looks really unnatural. And I can't help but feel like it would have greater impact drawn from a different angle--maybe having the outer edge of the hand in front, instead of the inner. It's not a mistake, but I dunno--the thumb in front just doesn't look right to me. I'd prefer it if the hand looked a little like this:







The angle, plus the folding of the fingers and the subtle twist to the wrist, makes it a much more visually interesting and anatomically sound position.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Apr 24, 2015)

Tom,

I don't disagree about the wrist at all; it was one of my initial concerns about the image she started with.

I like the hand, though.  The purpose is to symbolize "rising up," which the cover does better, I think, than your image.  Also, I think that the hand in the cover, overall, is tense and symbolizes conflict whereas your picture looks calm and peaceful.  I'm really want my cover to make the person looking at it think, "Conflict!"

Any thoughts on how to modify the wrist to make it not look so off?

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## Devor (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey BW!  I'm glad to see you're still at it!

A few things about your cover:

 - I like the font in the one marked "Before."  BUT I think "Rise of the" should be in one font size, whatever size stretches it to the end of Mages.

 - I agree with Tom about the angle of the hand.  But you can probably fix it just in photoshop.  Separate the hand and the sleeve, rotate them slightly away from each other, and if there's a weird looking gap, cover it with a little more fire.

 - Are you familiar with the rule of thirds?  Google it really quick because for whatever reason it really works.  Your fireball hand would look a lot cooler if it was a little to the left and the fire stretched a little further to the top right.  Happily enough, that should be easy enough to do at the same time as the step above this one.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Apr 24, 2015)

Devor said:


> Hey BW!  I'm glad to see you're still at it!
> 
> A few things about your cover:
> 
> ...



Devor,

I'll pass along your comments directly to my artist.

Thanks!

Brian

PS. Good to be back talking to y'all.  I took a break from writing for a while after Annabeth was born, but I'm in a really good place with my writing at the moment.  I'm not nearly where I want to be as far as my knowledge (I don't think there's any way my first book can be as good as my tenth!), but I think I've found a style that works for what I want to accomplish.


----------



## Tom (Apr 24, 2015)

BWFoster78 said:


> Tom,
> 
> I don't disagree about the wrist at all; it was one of my initial concerns about the image she started with.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the image I pulled up was the only one that really conveyed the angle I wanted...the mood, not so much. 

I think the problem with the hand is mostly in the position of the wrist and forearm. They're nearly at a 90-degree angle, and the human wrist just does not bend like that--unless it's broken. The hand still looks good, and you can fix the forearm by positioning it closer to a vertical angle, so that the line of the whole arm starts in the lower left corner and ends in the center of the cover at the fingertips. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Apr 28, 2015)

Here's the final cover.  Thanks for your help, everyone.

Devor, I tried your suggestion for the text but like this one better.


----------



## Tom (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes! That looks amazing! I like the hand so much better now--what a difference just changing the angle can make, eh?


----------



## Svrtnsse (Apr 28, 2015)

I like it. Looks intriguing.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Apr 28, 2015)

Tom Nimenai said:


> Yes! That looks amazing! I like the hand so much better now--what a difference just changing the angle can make, eh?



No joke.  Enlarging it per Devor's suggestion helped a bunch as well.

Thanks again for the comments.  I'm pretty happy with the results.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 29, 2015)

Welcome back.

I'm late to the party, so I'll just add: yes, cover problems are all fixed. I even like that in the final version it's the original font but the letter S's are fixed. That was the only comment in my mind that didn't come up. The S's looked half-S/half-8 in the original post.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Apr 29, 2015)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> I'm late to the party, so I'll just add: yes, cover problems are all fixed. I even like that in the final version it's the original font but the letter S's are fixed. That was the only comment in my mind that didn't come up. The S's looked half-S/half-8 in the original post.



I think I could have tweaked this thing forever (much like my novel  ), but I really like the final result (hopefully like my novel  ).

I find myself just staring at it.  Coolness.  Really, really like the concept.  Really, really glad I didn't try to do the artwork myself.


----------



## Mythopoet (Apr 29, 2015)

That is an awesome, eye-catching cover. I would totally click on it to find out more.


----------



## teacup (Apr 29, 2015)

I was wondering where you went, good to have you back 

Looks like you've already got the cover sorted now but I'd just like to say that I love it. I'd definitely pick this up to find out a little more if I just saw the cover, and I can't think of anything to improve it. Looks great.


----------



## Addison (Apr 30, 2015)

The last cover you posted is definitely better. The fonts and size are better and with the flames reaching the title it carries the eye from the flaming hand to the title and back. Definitely the last one posted.


----------



## psychotick (May 5, 2015)

Hi,

That last cover is brilliant. Who's your artist? 

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## BWFoster78 (May 5, 2015)

Greg,

Her name is Dani Owergoor.  I found her on a Goodreads Group.  She's fantastic to work with.

Daniela Digital Art

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## psychotick (May 6, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for that - I just commissioned her to do the cover for The Arcanist. One of the things I really loved about your cover was the fire effect on the hand and I'll be asking her to do another version of that for my guy - but other than that it should be a very different cover.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## BWFoster78 (May 7, 2015)

Greg,

Coolness.  Glad to make that connection.

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## K.S. Crooks (May 9, 2015)

I love how your final cover design. When I saw the position of the hand, I instantly though of another powerful being in his favourite pose.


----------

